# 2 Dachträger Thule Velo Vise Pro, auch für Scheibenbremsen



## Brägel (9. Januar 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200562700397&rvr_id=195689428896&mfe=sidebar

Träger zum Einspannen der Gabel. Diese hier sind auch für Räder mit Scheibenbremsen geeignet.


----------

